# bergsee in norwegen



## Parasit (15. Januar 2009)

hi angelfreunde,

ich plane einen angelurlaub über 2 wochen in norwegen. der angelurlaub wird im august am see Eikisdalsvatnet etwas südwestlich von Molde stattfinden. wir haben alle leider noch keinerlei erfahrungen in norwegen bezüglich angeln machen können und würden uns natürlich gerne ordentlich vorbereiten. dazu benötigen wir allerdings einige infos über die gewässer. welche tiefen sind eventuel zu erwarten, was für fisch wird vor ort sein in der jahreszeit (z.B. lachs noch da, ja/nein?, hecht möglich, ja/nein?) oder ob wir den see vll vergessen sollten und uns dem fluss der ins meer fließt zuwenden sollten?

ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr einige heiße tipps für uns hättet!

vielen dank schon mal im voraus!
gruß Tony


----------



## elch6 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

Hallo, erstmal liegt Dein See süd östlich von Molde. Ist eine sehr schöne Gegend. Zur Angelei kann ich Dir Nichts sagen, da wir nur zu einer Besichtigungstour da waren.Der See ist mit 10 km länge und 2 km breite aber nicht grade klein. vieleicht kommst Du ja an eine Gewässerkarte ran. Damals lagen dort einige kleine Boote die man evtl. mieten kann. Ich halte ihn aber schon wegen seiner Größe für schwer zu beangeln. 
Nördlich setzt er sich in einem kurzen Fluß fort der in den Langfjord mündet. Da der zum Romsdalfjordsystem gehört, und die Rauma ,ein bekannter lachsfluß, auch in den Romsdal mündet, halte ich es für sehr wahrscheinlich das dort auch Lachse aufsteigen.
Im Salzwasser fischen kannst Du da überall. Es gibt im Board mehrere Beiträge zum Thema Romsdalford. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Parasit (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

auf lachse hoffe ich auch. ein echolot nehmen wir mit hoch und ein boot haben wir auch zur verfügung. danke auf jedenfall für den tip mit dem romsdalfjord. ich werde mich mal ein bisschen in themen belesen. ich habe auch schon versucht bei der touristeninformation in molde informationen über das gewässer zu bekommen aber habe bisher noch keine antwort.


----------



## heinrich (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

Hallo Tony

Zitat aus "Angeln in Norwegen"

Eira, kurzer aber berühmter Lachsfluss der aus dem Eikesdalsvatnet kommt und bei Nesset ins Meer mündet. Lachs und Meerforellen. 

Eikedalsvatnet : Lachs und Meerforelle (unter Schutz) Saison 1.6-1.9
Harmsbu Turiststation 072-34533
Merringdal Camping     072-34145

Auflage 1990 

Mehr habe ich leider nicht vgefunden aber die Angelei auf Forellen/ Aal kann manchmal
mehr Spaß bringen als auf L/Mf zu zielen.

Gruß Heinrich


----------



## Parasit (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

hallo heinrich,

vielen dank für deine mühe! das hilft mir auf jeden fall schon mal weiter. das einzige was mir noch ein bisschen unklar ist ob ich jetzt vom 1.6. bis 1.9. auf L/MF angeln darf oder ob sie in diesen zeitraum geschützt sind? ich bleib aber auf jeden fall dran und sobald ich auch vom touristenbüro dort oben mer weiß schreib ich es mal zur info hier rein.
aber auf jeden fall schon mal ein großes dankeschön!

gruß Tony


----------



## heinrich (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

Hi Tony

das kann nur die Fangsaison sein, ist aber wirklich missverständlich.
Schon mal über Norwegische Angelforen geforscht?

Gruß Heinrich


----------



## Parasit (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

ich habe mich mitlerweile auf so vielen internetseiten versucht kundig zu machen aber norwegische angelforen sind mir dabei noch nicht untergekomm nein. bis auf diverse themen aus dem AB versteht sich natürlich. ich versteh auch kein bisschen norwegisch #d
beim suchen der einzelnen gewässer in unserm board sind mir doch ein paar zum fluss eira untergekommen aus denen ich auch entnehmen konnte dass es sich bei dem zeitraum um die fangsaison handeln muss. aber ich habe auch herausgelesen, dass es wohl nicht so einfach sein soll an gewässerkarten zu kommen bzw. dass es etwas kostspielig werden könnte...

gruß Tony


----------



## Parasit (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

hallo alle miteinander,
da die abreise so sachte weg in greifbare nähe rückt wollte ich den thread hier mal wieder zum leben erwecken und hoffe dass ich noch ein paar tips bekommen kann!
ich bin auch sehr interessiert falls es gewässer in der näheren umgebung gibt denen man aufmerksamkeit schenken sollte...

also haut mal in die tasten
lg Tony


----------



## skally (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

Hallo

Bin auch gerade in Norwegen in der næhre der Lofoten. Gullesfjord um genau zu sein. War 3 Tage los um in den bergseen und Lachsfluessen fische zu fangen. Es war recht schwierig welche zu erbeuten, der normale Wurm ist ein recht fængiger Køder auf Bachforellen auchso einen kleinen Bachforellen Wobbler von rapala. Darauf hab ich die grøseren Fische gefangen. Lief sehr gut auch beim schleppen mit dem boot.  

Mein Freund bei dem ich zurzeit wohne fischt nurnoch mit Wurm auf lachs in den Fluessen. Direkt an die Hauptschnur einen relativ grossen SCHWARZEN haken. Dannach dann ca. 30cm drueber 3 schrotbleie mit so ca. 1,5 pro blei. Damit man bei stærker strømung auf tiefe kommt. Er hat damit bei meinen bei sein einen 9kilo schweren Lachs gefangen. 

Allgemein noch zum Haken. Nehme immer einen schwarzen fuer Frischwasser. Und versuche ihn mit den Køder yu verstecken.

Lg Skally


----------



## Parasit (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*



skally schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin auch gerade in Norwegen in der næhre der Lofoten. Gullesfjord um genau zu sein. War 3 Tage los um in den bergseen und Lachsfluessen fische zu fangen. Es war recht schwierig welche zu erbeuten, der normale Wurm ist ein recht fængiger Køder auf Bachforellen auchso einen kleinen Bachforellen Wobbler von rapala. Darauf hab ich die grøseren Fische gefangen. Lief sehr gut auch beim schleppen mit dem boot.
> 
> ...




hi skally,

danke schon mal für deine tips, besonders mit dem schwarzen haken!!
ich werd aber vorrangig versuchen bachforellen etc. mit der fliege zu erbeuten. wobei auch anderes gerät zum ausweichen mitgenommen wird.

trotzdem danke schon mal!!

lg Tony


----------



## pryde (7. August 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

zu  Eira kann ich dir folgendes berichten,

Lachse kann man an der Brücke am Ausfluss vom See stehen sehen.
Mit der Lizenz ist es schon Glückssache ob du auch an deinem Wunschtermin ans Wasser kannst. Lizenzen an der besten Stelle gibt es nur 4Stck. und für 6Std. am Tag kostet 300NOK. Fischen darfst du erst ab 12:00 - 18:00 und für weitere 300NOK von 18:00 - 24:00.
Ich wollte (etwas blauäugig) an einem Mittwoch an die Eira ...... hatte 2Std. Anfahrt......
war reserviert und komplett ausgebucht. Nächster freier Termmin war der Donnerstag ein Woche später.
Material solltest du .... wenn FLIEGENFISCHER ..... min. 10er Zweihandrute einsetzen.

pryde


----------



## Parasit (8. August 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*



pryde schrieb:


> zu  Eira kann ich dir folgendes berichten,
> 
> Lachse kann man an der Brücke am Ausfluss vom See stehen sehen.
> Mit der Lizenz ist es schon Glückssache ob du auch an deinem Wunschtermin ans Wasser kannst. Lizenzen an der besten Stelle gibt es nur 4Stck. und für 6Std. am Tag kostet 300NOK. Fischen darfst du erst ab 12:00 - 18:00 und für weitere 300NOK von 18:00 - 24:00.
> ...




hi pryde,
danke für dein Antwort! Ich bin ja mitlerweile ereits hier obenin Norge und fahre heute Abend an die Eira. Da wo wir unsere Karten gekauft haben können wir von 18 Uhr bis 13 Uhr des nächsten Tages angeln und zwar in den zwei Pools direkt von der Brücke flussabwärts. Wir haben auch gleich für zwei Nächte gebucht.
Wir waren vor ein paar Tagen ach an der Brücke und haben im See geaget, an der Grenze wo der Fluss beginnt. Dort haben wir auch von der Brücke aus die Lachse schwimmen sehen (andere Deusche haben uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht...)
Wenn wir am Montag wieder in unserer Hütte hier sind melde ich michnoch einmal und gebe bescheid ob wir erfolg hatten oder nicht.

bis dahin
Tony


----------



## pryde (8. August 2009)

*AW: bergsee in norwegen*

Hi Tony,
na ..da bin ich mal gespannt ob du auch erfolgreich gewesen bist... !!
Habt  ihr denn  im Eikesdalsvtnet gut gefangen?
Alternativ zur Eira wäre da noch die Surna oder die Driva die ja ganz in der Nähe (für Norwegische Maßstäbe) sind.
also viel Erfolg und berichte gelegentlich.

Pryde


----------

